# Lord Nelson Pale Ale



## Crusty (9/1/15)

Does anyone have an All Grain clone of Lord Nelson Three Sheets Pale Ale.
It's a great beer & I want it on tap.
Cheers


----------



## dicko (10/1/15)

Have a read here. http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/27267-three-sheets-recipe/

There is a link in post 18 to another thread on this beer...interesting reading.

Let us know how you go with this recipe Crusty.

Cheers


----------



## Crusty (10/1/15)

dicko said:


> Have a read here. http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/27267-three-sheets-recipe/
> 
> There is a link in post 18 to another thread on this beer...interesting reading.
> 
> ...


Thanks dicko.
I've plugged a 20lt recipe into BeerSmith & it's obviously just a stab in the dark.
From the comments that I read, I've put together this.
JWM export pilsner
Munich
Crystal
Victory ( sub for simpsons imperial )
Galaxy @60
Cascade @15
[email protected]
OG: 1.047
IBU: 31.5
Colour: 11.2
ABV: 4.9%
Fermentis US-05
I'll have a go at this soon & see how it pans out. If you have any ideas or recommendations I'd like your thoughts.
It's one of the nicest beers I've tasted & I would love to replicate it.
If anyone else has made something very similar, I'd like your thoughts.
Cheers.


----------



## time01 (10/1/15)

interested to see how this turns out crusty, keep us posted


----------



## Crusty (6/3/15)

WTF is going on over at Lord Nelson?
My mate Gabba got hold of a six pack of TSPA a couple of days ago & this is not the beer I want to replicate.
I tasted it around 18 months ago when Screwy dropped in for a visit & the beer was incredible. It was so well balanced, great fruity flavour but enough malt to balance it out. IBU was great @under 30IBU, it was delicious. The beer we had the other day, I couldn't even get through the first one, had something seriously wrong with it. It was almost mouth puckering & bordering on astringent. The IBU was way out of control & it seriously lacked any malt backbone at all. It had a distinct honey type taste to it & left the tongue a little oily & coated, it was really bad. It was mashed high & had great body but that's where it ended. I really hope that we got a bad six pack because it's not the beer that I raved about some time ago.


----------



## zappa (6/3/15)

Yep, i've had the same experience, but not that far apart. Grabbed a 6 pack about a month ago. It was superb! Grabbed another a few weeks later, it was dish water & bordered on undrinkable.

Perhaps the first was fresh and the second months old?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/3/15)

I could be wrong But I think I read that they contract some of the bottle production?
Sounds infected by that first description.


----------



## TheWiggman (6/3/15)

I looked at this thread wondering what people's impressions were because I had a schooner of it in December at a local pub and didn't enjoy it. Defintely got through the glass no dramas, but didn't go back for another. At the time I had a DSGA on tap at home and much preferred it. Made feel feel proud as a brewer actually, to have made something better than a commercial APA.
I couldn't pick that there was Cascade in it but ruled out Amarillo. Galaxy makes sense especially if it's used as bittering, as I just can't enjoy Galaxy like some do.

Sounds like there might be some handling issues with the final product.


----------

